# Hilfe, ich baue ein Haus



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2009)

mein Einfamilienhaus soll möglichst komplett per Beckhoff + Ethernet realisiert werden. 
Ich möchte hier eine Stichwort-Liste liefern, was/wie alles realisiert werden soll/kann. Welche Hersteller gibt es. Was hat sich nicht bewährt. Was findet Ihr total genial usw.. 
Ich bitte um jeden Input. Welche Sensoren müssen unbedingt ins Haus, welche features und bitte: welche Hersteller.

Ich denke an eine Art Brainstorming. Eine Stichwortliste mit Ideen...

Hier mein Einstieg:
- Lichter + Steckdosen nur minimal vor Ort bündeln, vorzugsweise im Schaltschrank (Flexibilitätserhöhung)
- Feuermelder zusätzlich an Beckhoff wegen SMS-Alarm
- Fensterkontakte
- Wassersensor unter Geschirrspüler, Waschmaschine und Feuchträume, gekoppelt an ein elekrisches Wasserventil (am Hauptwasserhahn?)
- Lautsprecher vom Schaltschrank in jeden Raum. Grund: feedback beim Programmieren der Anlage (z.B 2mal beide wippen drücken = Menü für Temperatur Wohnzimmer => kurze Ansage über Lautsprecher)
- Briefkasten an Beckhoff wegen Erkennung Post ist da (Hersteller?)
- Eingangskontrolle: Übertragung der Haustürkamera per Ethernet auf die Visu oder sonstwo. Welche Hersteller gibt es hier??. RFID-erkennung. Hier gibt es wohl von GIRA systeme? Türschloss per Wippe von Innen öffnen
- Beckhoff kostengünstiger: anstatt belastbare (Schalt-)klemmen lieber 8fach-Digital-Out und auf finder-Relais gehen
- Betriebssicherheit: die Finder-Relais über einen Wechselschalter versorgen. Stellungen: ON - AUTO - OFF (das dürfte auch für nichttechnische Frauen eine Erleichterung sein)
- Temperaturregelung: PT1000 in jedem Raum. Nicht direkt in die Fußbodenheizung eingreifen, sondern: PT1000 gibt input in Beckhoff. Erst die Beckhoff simuliert ein Thermostat (Digital-Out) - die Fußbodenheizung mit Wärmepumpe kriegt garnicht mit daß sie die EIN/AUS-Info nicht direkt von einem Thermostat erhält. Vorteil: Temperatur per software steuerbar, ohne jedoch in die Heizungssteuerung des Herstellers direkt einzugreifen. 
- Lichtschalter: Wippen ohne LED (weil LED sinnlos? - eure Meinung?)


----------



## Approx (16 Dezember 2009)

forellengarten schrieb:


> mein Einfamilienhaus soll möglichst komplett per Beckhoff + Ethernet realisiert werden.
> Ich möchte hier eine Stichwort-Liste liefern, was/wie alles realisiert werden soll/kann. Welche Hersteller gibt es. Was hat sich nicht bewährt. Was findet Ihr total genial usw..
> Ich bitte um jeden Input. Welche Sensoren müssen unbedingt ins Haus, welche features und bitte: welche Hersteller.
> 
> Ich denke an eine Art Brainstorming. Eine Stichwortliste mit Ideen...


 
Diesbezüglich würde ich mich vertrauensvoll an den User "jabba" wenden...
(siehe hier... )

Edit: soll nur ein Spaß sein..


----------



## S5-Bastler (16 Dezember 2009)

Was noch fehlt:
Rolladensteuerung,
Türüberwachung auch innen (z.B. mit Reedkontakt), zum automatischen Licht/Lüftung einschalten in WC oder oder Kellerabgang.
Dämmungschalter ausen, für die Lichtautomatik
Bewegungmelder innen, für Alarm und Lichtautomatik.
Wassersensorem im Kellerbereich


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 Dezember 2009)

forellengarten schrieb:


> - Lautsprecher vom Schaltschrank in jeden Raum. Grund: feedback beim Programmieren der Anlage (z.B 2mal beide wippen drücken = Menü für Temperatur Wohnzimmer => kurze Ansage über Lautsprecher)
> - Briefkasten an Beckhoff wegen Erkennung Post ist da (Hersteller?)



Ist das wirklich dein ernst??


----------



## S5-Bastler (16 Dezember 2009)

Noch etwas zur WAF Erhöhung 

Meldeleitung von der Waschmaschiene / Trockner das das Waschprogramm abgelaufen ist. Das kann dan ja auch über die Lautsprecher per Ansage gemeldet werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
was ist mit Telefon-Anlage und SAT-Anlage ? Vielleicht hier auch eine mit Kanal-Aufbereitung ...

Aber mal Spaß beiseite ... ich habe auch mal für einen Elektriker gearbeitet, wo wir auch so dann und wann für gut-situierte Kunden mal was anspruchsvolles angeboten haben. Da waren dann auch mal Einer dabei, der sich für seinen Ferrari und den Rolls eine eigene kleine Wohnung mit Klimatisierung etc. aufbauen lassen hat. Dem hatten wir dann auch was Schönes (allerdings mit EIB) angeboten. In diese Größenordnung ist allerdings kein Kunde vorgestossen - sondern viel viel früher preislich eingeknickt.

@forellengarten:
Hast du dir deine Wunsch-Haus-Steuerung schon mal ansatzweise durchgerechnet ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Markus (16 Dezember 2009)

leistungsmessklemme (beckhoff) + archivierung der messwerte.

wasserverbrauch

gasverbrauch

temperaturen alle archivieren

tablett-pc als tragbare visu und zum mobilen surfen. (stylistic fujtsu siemens)
gibts tonnenweise bei ebay in allen preis und leistungsklassen - zb hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Stylisti...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks?hash=item2ea9d5f9d0

ich habe so ein teile seid 4 jahren und der akku hält 5-7h


gehört nicht direkt dazu, gehört aber in jedes vernünftige wohnzimmer: logitech harmony universalfernbedienung. kann auch zum schalten von funkdimmern bzw. steckdosen (zb FS20 von ELV) genutzt werden.

ansteuerung einer lampe pro raum paralell völlig unabhängig von der steuerung quasi als notlicht.

bei feueralarm alle lichter an und türen entriegeln, alle anderen verbraucher und steckdosen vom netz trennen.

gasalam, kompletten raum vom netzt trennen und fenster auf.

sms kommunikation in beide richtungen.
wobei zur bedienung ein webinterface für die visu ggf. mehr sinn macht.

auf dem gebiet bin ich jetzt kein fachmann, aber ggf. macht es sinn heizung und jalosiesteuerung so zu koppeln das die einfallende sonnenstrahlung optimal genutzt wird.

komfortprogramme, z.b. heises bad einlassen, LED licht im bad auf sanften grünton, restliche lampen aus, befehl ans mediacenter das im bad chris rea gespielt werden soll...

wartungsintervalle (filter dunstabzug, entkalker, heizung,...)
visu gibt meldung aus wenn wartung ansteht.
generierung entweder dynamsich oder über zeit

elektronischer einkaufszettel mit artikelverwaltung und makroeinkaufszetteln in denen nur noch mengen eingetragen werden.
sinnvoll wäre dazu sicher ein barcodescanner...

garten- und ggf. hauspflanzen bewässerung

niveausensor an regenwasserzisterne

ph-wert vom katzenklo


...ja bei sowas könnte ich mich austoben


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2009)

@markus

...ist auf jedenfall eine super variante ...ich denke forellengarten wirds so in der art umsetzen ...macht ebnd auch alles sinn...und jabba wird eingeladen um ihn zu überzeugen wie wichtig das alles is *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (16 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @forellengarten:
> Hast du dir deine Wunsch-Haus-Steuerung schon mal ansatzweise durchgerechnet ?


 
"Lichtschalter: Wippen ohne LED (weil LED sinnlos? - eure Meinung?)"

Wenn man natürlich alles schön parallel verdrahten will - Hilfe - dann ist es
schon "sinnvoll" die LEDs wegzulassen.

Habe ich z.B. eine 8fach Wippe in einem Gerät (d.h. 16 Schaltkontakte)
plus jeweils 16 (+1) Satus-LEDs. Das wären mit konventioneller Verkabelung 19 Ader für EINE 
Schaltstelle in einer Doppeldose. 

Zum Glück habe ich KNX/EIB denn da sind es nur zwei Drähte
und man kann dann diesen Taster auch von Ferne Programmieren.

Ich will hier niemanden KNX einreden, aber jedem muß die Menge an 
Adern/Kabeln vor Augen sein der sowas konventionel baut. Wenn schon
Codesys, dann WAGO mit KNX-Klemme und alle Taster dann wenigstens
KNX.

Aber egal wie man es angeht, es wird immer viel teurer als man denkt. Denn
beim Bauen steigt die Anzahl der Ideen. Leider sinkt das "Rest"-buget noch
viel schneller.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Pizza (16 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> komfortprogramme, z.b. heises bad einlassen, LED licht im bad auf sanften grünton, restliche lampen aus, befehl ans mediacenter das im bad *chris rea* gespielt werden soll...


 
oder PUR "Komm ins Abenteuerland" *ROFL*


----------



## Approx (16 Dezember 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> oder PUR "Komm ins Abenteuerland" *ROFL*


 
 und hier die richtige Musik, für den nächsten Morgen.. LED gaaaanz vorsichtig hochgeregelt!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qgNdu644Xw

Gruß Approx


----------



## IBFS (16 Dezember 2009)

forellengarten schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine Art Brainstorming.


 
Bitte verschiebt doch den Thread gleich in die Rubrik 
Stammtisch oder Witzeecke bei dem vielen OT.  

Auch wenn der Herr Themenstarter hier einen großen Strauss an Wünschen
ausbreitet, sollte wir hier doch versuchen halbwegs vernünftig helfen.

Frank


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn der Herr Themenstarter hier einen großen Strauss an Wünschen
ausbreitet, sollte wir hier doch versuchen halbwegs vernünftig helfen.

Frank[/QUOTE]


richtig IBFS. aber ein bischen humor darf schon sein. kann mich teilweise kaputtlachen.

und wie ich finde sind doch immer wieder ein paar gute anregungen dabei. dafür gleich mal ein großes DANKE:TOOL:.
bleibt nur zu hoffen daß zwischen den leitungen noch platz für etwas beton bleibt...


----------



## S5-Bastler (16 Dezember 2009)

Wenn du zu den Deckenlampen gleich Staparohre mit eingießt spart man auch die Amierung. Da sieht man genug Technickschnikschnak macht den Bau billiger.


----------



## IBFS (16 Dezember 2009)

forellengarten schrieb:


> richtig IBFS. aber ein bischen humor darf schon sein. kann mich teilweise kaputtlachen:razz:.


 
Da ich das Bauen mit SPS und KNX fast geschafft habe, kann ich die nur
wünschen, dass dein Humor die ganze Bauzeit über anhält. Wenn man 
vieles selbst machen will braucht man einen langen Atem. Und bei 
Thema "Technickschnickschnack" kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen,
das das Geld wirklich wie Wasser im Abfluss verschwindet. Hier 1T€ dort
1T€. So schnell kan man das Geld garnicht drucken  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## forellengarten (17 Dezember 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Da ich das Bauen mit SPS und KNX fast geschafft habe, kann ich die nur
> wünschen, dass dein Humor die ganze Bauzeit über anhält. Wenn man
> vieles selbst machen will braucht man einen langen Atem. Und bei
> Thema "Technickschnickschnack" kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen,
> ...


 
danke frank. ist schon gut wenn man wieder auf den boden der realität zurückgebracht wird. und ehrlich, um die erfahrung die du schon gesammelt hast beneide ich dich. steht mir noch alles bevor.

ich schreibe hier um die wertvolle meinung von leidenskollegen wie dir einzuholen - denn das ist ein wichtiger bestandteil meines entscheidungsprozesses. wichtig wäre mir einfach, vieles zumindest vorzusehen - beim einzug ins haus reicht mir bis auf weiteres wenn das licht und heizung angeht.

grüße


----------



## Sinix (17 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> gasalam, kompletten raum vom netzt trennen und fenster auf...



... Fehlalarm vermeiden, sonst Fenster auf und HiTech weg...


----------



## IBFS (17 Dezember 2009)

forellengarten schrieb:


> - beim einzug ins haus reicht mir bis auf weiteres wenn das licht und heizung angeht.


 
So ähnlich war es bei mir auch. Am Anfang war - elektrisch gesehen - fast nix fertig. 
Man glaubt garnicht wie lange es dauert 80 NYM-Kabel ordentlich in einen 
Schaltschrank zu ziehen. Da wird dann in fliegender Verdrahtung mal schnell ein 
Stromstoßschalter angeklemmt damit man von der Wohnungstür
wenigstens ein Licht schalten konnte.

Beim festlegen der Positionen der Schalter bin ich in Gedanken immer
wieder die Räume abgelaufen und habe mit vorgestellt wo Schalter am
sinnvollsten hingehören. Man vergisst schnell etwas. Seine Frau in die
"Schalter"-planungen einzubeziehen ist dabei auch angeraten. Frauen
denken anders sagen aber auch gerne mal "das weiß ich doch jetzt noch nicht" 

Sortiere deine Gedanken, stelle konkrete Fragen dann kann man besser helfen.
Ein Grundriß pro Etage erstellen und die Positionen von Schaltern und
TV-Geräten etc. einzuzeichnen und hier zu posten ist auch hilfreich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Markus (17 Dezember 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Sortiere deine Gedanken, stelle konkrete Fragen dann kann man besser helfen.



wieso?

er hat hier brainstorming geschrieben!
konkretes und die evaluierung liegen noch weit ind er zukunft...

ich finde den tread genial, wenn einfach mal jeder seiner fantasie freien lauf lässt und seine ideen vorstellt ungeachtet von machbarkeit, finanzierbarkeit, nützlichkeit...

daraus entehen wieder neue assoziationen und somit neue wege und ideen...

so enstehen inovationen und genau so und nicht anders gehts nach vorne!


natürlich werden 90% der vorschläge die hier hoffentlich kommen den evaluierungsprozess nicht überleben - aber womöglich waren sie in der jetzigen phase (brainstorming) der entscheidende auslöser um manche gedanken auf die richtige fährte zu bringen...


also meiner meinung nach sollte die nackte vernunft gerne etwas in den hintegrund kommen, und wenn meister forellengarten sein eigenheim dann doch nicht nach unseren wünschen und anregungen umsetzt, dann können wir es immer noch zu einem guten science-fiction roman umschreiben...


----------



## IBFS (17 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wieso?
> 
> er hat hier brainstorming geschrieben!
> konkretes und die evaluierung liegen noch weit ind er zukunft...


 
-die Frage wann gebaut werden soll (2015 oder 2020) ist ja noch garnicht geklärt. So gesehen könnte das ein Marathonthread werden. 
Zum Schluss alles in einen Topf - umrühren - abschmecken - Sahne abheben und den Rest unter langsamen Rühren in den Ausguss.

-nennt sich dann Destillation - naja nicht ganz richtig - Sahne(ideen)abschöpfung passt schon besser.

Hoffentlich kocht uns die Suppe nicht über /OT

Gruß

Frank


----------



## S5-Bastler (17 Dezember 2009)

Was auch zu überlegen ist, ist die gesammte Installation in Lehrrohr zu verlegen. Da ist man später offen bei Änderungen. Bei einem Neubau ist das deutlich einfacher mit den Rohren das nachträglich bei einem Altbau zu machen.
Ein Bekannter hat das so gemacht. Im Keller an der Decke laufen Kabelwannen und der Rest immer senktecht vom Keller aus nach oben in Spiralrohr. Das ganze hat er gleich beim Rohbau begleitend gemacht.
Die etwa 300 Bohrungen in der Betondecke des EG hat er sich gespart er hat einfach dicke Kupa Rohre in der Verschalung plaziert durch die Später das Spiralrohr gesteckt wurde. Die Maurer haben gleich beim Mauern die Schlitze für die Rohre mit vorgesehen. Lampenanschlüsse in der Decke, Reserve für Vidobeamer und andere Spielerreinen wurden als Spiralschlauch mit in die Decke eingegossen.
Bei dem Bau wurde kein Bussystem verwendet sondern alle Taster und Verbraucher laufen auf eine Zentrale S7 im Keller.


----------



## Matze001 (17 Dezember 2009)

Ein "Ringrohr" in 30cm Höhe unten und Oben an der Wand ist das genialste was es gibt. Hat ein Bekannter von mir. Wenn er noch ne Steckdose haben will, Freischalten, Dosenbohrer in 30cm ansetzen, dann trifft er das rohr, gipst ne Dose rein, zieht die Adern zwischen der neuen Dose und rechts und links neu, und fertig ist die neue steckdose, mit ein bisschen Staub.

Ich finde es einfach genial!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2009)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat das so gemacht. Im Keller an der Decke laufen Kabelwannen und der Rest immer senkrecht vom Keller aus nach oben in Spiralrohr.


 
Genauso würde ich es heute auch machen.
EG-Installation in den Keller
OG-Installation unters Dach

Dazu noch genügend Leerrohre zwischen beiden.

Damit kannst du von der Standar*d*- bis hin zu SPS- oder KNX-Installation alles abdecken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus (17 Dezember 2009)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ein "Ringrohr" in 30cm Höhe unten und Oben an der Wand ist das genialste was es gibt. Hat ein Bekannter von mir. Wenn er noch ne Steckdose haben will, Freischalten, Dosenbohrer in 30cm ansetzen, dann trifft er das rohr, gipst ne Dose rein, zieht die Adern zwischen der neuen Dose und rechts und links neu, und fertig ist die neue steckdose, mit ein bisschen Staub.
> 
> Ich finde es einfach genial!
> 
> ...


 
wie geht das bei den türen?
oben rum? unten rum? oder ist der "ring" da offen?
im rohr sind nur einzelandern?


----------



## Matze001 (17 Dezember 2009)

die gehen die Installationszonen rum  als oben drüber.

Das ist dann alles in Einzeladern. 

Und dort wo es an der Tür hoch geht sitzen die Taster.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2009)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ein "Ringrohr" in 30cm Höhe unten und Oben an der Wand ist das genialste was es gibt.


 
Eine sehr gute Idee!
Werd ich beim Renovieren umsetzen


----------



## ohm200x (18 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> tablett-pc als tragbare visu und zum mobilen surfen. (stylistic fujtsu siemens)
> gibts tonnenweise bei ebay in allen preis und leistungsklassen - zb hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Stylisti...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks?hash=item2ea9d5f9d0
> 
> ich habe so ein teile seid 4 jahren und der akku hält 5-7h



Hallo Markus,

wir das (der) stylistic mit nem Stift bedient oder kann man da auch mit den Fingern drauf rum tapsen??
Wäre für mich als Festeinbau in der Küche gedacht. Jedoch will ich zum mal schnell nen Rollladen hoch zu fahren keinen Stift in die Hand nehmen müssen.

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2009)

nur mit dem stift.
vorteil: es passiert nicht gleich was weiß ich was wenn man ihn in die tasche steckt oder auf verkehrt herum auf die couch legt...

der stift hat übrigens einen button für die rechte maustaste.


----------



## Matze001 (18 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Idee!
> Werd ich beim Renovieren umsetzen


 
Das ist doch schön das ich dir da etwas helfen konnte 

Ich finde es auch sehr genial und werde das auch umsetzen.

Das Rohr sollte groß genug sein, M20 oder M25 bietet sich da an.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Superkater (18 Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte vor 20 Jahren auch mal alles mit einer SPS (B&R 2010) in meinem Haus ansteuern wollen.

Aber jedesmal wenn ich auswärts war und etwas gesponnen hat (z.B. Temperaturfühler ist in der Dachrinne eingefroren, Windmesser ging kaputt), konnte meine Frau den Fehler logischerweise nicht beheben und es gab unschöne Worte am Telefon (weil Boiler kalt, oder so).

Ich habe dann alles wieder von der SPS weggenommen, und mit einfachen Steuerungen (Solarsteuerung vom Conrad, Heizungsteuerung vom Heizungshersteller usw.) und Schützen realisiert.

Seitdem fahre ich viel beruhigter in den Urlaub und auf Dienstreise, und meine Frau is auch relaxter wenn sie zu Hause ist.

Zuviel Technik im Haus ist gelinde gesagt unnötig. Ich habe ohne SPS zuhause auch mehr Freizeit zum geniessen.

Im Leben muss nicht alles technisiert werden, das ist halt meine Sicht die ich heute vertrete. 

Und mit der modernen Technik Kabel brauchst auch nicht mehr so viel Kabel zu ziehen wie früher. Das Hausnetzwerk (Internet) kann man mit 150 € über die Steckdose aufmodulieren und du kannst in jedem Raum surfen, auch wenn allles aus Stahlbeton ist.


----------



## cas (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hab seit 6 Jahren eine SPS (z.Z. noch eine Moeller EASY) die alles im Haus steuert. Die hat noch NIE einen Aussetzter gehabt. 
Ohne Probleme wird mal das Programm erweitert und gut ist. Meine Frau könnte gar nicht mehr ohne das Ding.

War nur mal so zum Hinweis.

PS: demnächst kommt aber Beckhoff oder Wago rein.

MfG CAS


----------



## Approx (18 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Meine Frau könnte gar nicht mehr ohne das Ding.
> MfG CAS


 
Bitte keine Anzüglichkeiten...


----------



## IBFS (18 Dezember 2009)

*Monomastertsystem vs. Multimastersystem*

Der große Unterschied in der Denkweise ist eigentlich 

Monomastertsystem: Ein SPS steuert das ganze Haus

Multimastersystem: Kleine dezentale SPSen oder (wie beim mir) KNX-Komponenten


Bei einem Monomastersystem könnte ich auch nicht 
ruhig auf Dienstreise fahren.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ohm200x (19 Dezember 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Habe ich z.B. eine 8fach Wippe in einem Gerät (d.h. 16 Schaltkontakte)
> plus jeweils 16 (+1) Satus-LEDs. Das wären mit konventioneller Verkabelung 19 Ader für EINE  Schaltstelle in einer Doppeldose.



also für 2x 16 wären das mehr als 19 Adern.
Oder meintest 8 mal schalten 8 mal Leuchten? Das wäre dann üblich und dafür wären dann 18 Adern fällig.



IBFS schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich KNX/EIB denn da sind es nur zwei Drähte
> und man kann dann diesen Taster auch von Ferne Programmieren.
> 
> Ich will hier niemanden KNX einreden, aber jedem muß die Menge an
> ...



Ich werde zwar auf Beckhoff setzen (Dimmerklemme, Triac-Klemmen für Rollläden, etc) aber auch da gibts ne EIB-Klemme.
Hast du oder sonst wer damit Erfahrungen?

Was gibt es dabei zu beachten, bzw. was muss wo womit parametrisiert werden oder Programmiert werden.
Wie gelangen die EIB-Signale ins Prozessabbild der SPS?

Kann ich dann trotzdem jede LED in nem Taster (am Buskoppler) einzeln ansteuern? Oder muss ich das dann in der ETS einstellen und die SPS bekommt davon nix mit?

Wäre in dem Falle die ETS nur bei der Einrichtung nötig, weil danach ja alles über die SPS ginge? oder müsste ich mir die auch noch Zulegen, für den fall das ich mal schnell was umproggen möchte?
Für die 1000 EUR die ETS kostet kann ich nämlich rumgerechnet viele Adern ziehen und parallel verkabeln.

Danke im Voraus.

gruß ohm200x


----------



## edison (19 Dezember 2009)

> Für die 1000 EUR die ETS kostet kann ich nämlich rumgerechnet viele Adern ziehen und parallel verkabeln


Genau zu der Erkenntniss bin ich auch gekommen und habe 6fach SPS Taster von Gira installiert.
Mit LED und Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Ich darf nachmittags auch feierabend machen, obwohl da noch zig SPSsen die Maschinen steuern.
Da hat keiner Angst, das da was ausfallen könnte.
Probleme mit der Heimautomatisierung machte bisher einmal eigentlich nur die Aufteilung aller Stromkreise auf 3 FI Schalter - da würde ich jetzt erheblich mehr nehmen - am liebsten LS/FI statt Sicherungsautomaten.

Was in der Brainstorming Liste noch nicht vorgekommen ist - bei mir gibts an jedem Fenster eine Steckdose mit Dimmer für die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung.

Schön ist auch die Rufanschaltung für die Türsprechanlage.
Damit kann ich die Türe vom Garten aus öffnen.

Fertig wird sowas eh nie.
Wenn ich drauf angesprochen werde sag ich, das das halt meine persönliche Modelleisenbahn ist.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer IPsymcon als Visu laufen?
Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht in die Pötte.


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2009)

Nicht vergessen, die Beckhoff HAL zu nennen und eine Selbstvernichtungssequenz für das Haus zu programmieren!


----------



## Matze001 (19 Dezember 2009)

Steckdosen mit Dimmer, ich weis ja nicht.

Klar sitzen die Steckdosen so das man nicht mal ne Flex oder nen Staubsauger einsteckt, aber bei Steckdosen kann man halt nie sicher gehen das sie auch nur für den Zweck genutzt werden.

Die Idee ist klasse, kenne ich schon von Bekannten.

Zu LSFI bin ich auch schon gekommen.
Ansonsten sieht meine (Overkill) Lösung so aus:

Pro Raum

1 RCD 4p 30mA und 3 LSS B13A für Schuko
1 LSFI 2p 30mA 10A für Licht

Das würde pro Raum 9 TE "verbrauchen". 
Aber wenn man nen großen Schaltschrank hat isses eh egal.

Nur 2pol LSFI zu nehmen hätte auch was, nur ist das wohl noch teurer als meine Idee, und brauch noch 2TE mehr.

Dann pro Standard-Raum eine 8DI und 8DO Klemme... bei größeren Räumen wie Wohnzimmer oder Küche entsprechend mehr. 

Analoge werden Zimmerübergreifend genutzt, wie PT100(0) Klemmen z.B.

Interessant wäre noch eine Wetterstation, da gibt es schöne für EIB/KNX.
ETS3 ist zwar teuer, aber ich hatte das Glück das ich mal ne CD gefunden habe, die irgendwie keiner haben wollte...

Wenn ich baue gibt es Leerrohre, also hätte EIB/KNX eigtl. seinen Vorteil verwirkt. Nur gibt es da schöne Taster und halt spielereien wie die Wetterstation.

Die Daten sind bei Wago auch schön einfach in die SPS zu mappen, dafür gibts nen fertigen Baustein.

MfG

marcel


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2009)

edison schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer IPsymcon als Visu laufen?
> Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht in die Pötte.



Bei mir läufts ... Aber (noch) nicht als Visu.
Ich mach damit meine Einzelraum-Temperaturregelung.
Hab erst vor kurzem auf die V2 umgestellt und bin da auch am "Rudern"

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## edison (19 Dezember 2009)

> aber bei Steckdosen kann man halt nie sicher gehen das sie auch nur für den Zweck genutzt werden


Deswegen steck ich Kindersicherungen rein, wenn sie nicht benutzt werden.
Ikea hat welche, die lassen sich nur mit einer 2. Sicherung als Schlüssel wieder lösen.
Hat sich bisher gut bewährt, ein dimmbarer Tannenbaum stört/blendet auch nicht beim Fernsehen.



> Pro Raum
> 1 RCD 4p 30mA und 3 LSS B13A für Schuko
> 1 LSFI 2p 30mA 10A für Licht


Für Kinderzimmer, Schlafräume, Flur, Abstellkammer sicherlich oversized, wenn die Leitungslänge es zulässt würde ich da jeweils 2 LSFI B16 verbauen.
In der Küche reichen die 3x13A nicht, da kommt noch der Herd dazu.
Fürs Wohnzimmer würde es reichen.
Dazu noch mindestens einen LSFI für Balkon/Außensteckdosen
und dann noch evtl. einen extra nur für die Steuerung selbst.



> Bei mir läufts ... Aber (noch) nicht als Visu.
> Ich mach damit meine Einzelraum-Temperaturregelung.
> Hab erst vor kurzem auf die V2 umgestellt und bin da auch am "Rudern"


Bin mit der V2 eingestiegen, leider ist jetzt meine Subscription abgelaufen mal sehen, ob ich da nochmal was Investiere.
Temperaturregelung wollt ich eigentlich mit der SPS machen, das ist mir lieber wie ein Windowsrechner


----------



## IBFS (19 Dezember 2009)

@edison
Leider lassen sich LED-Lichterketten nicht so einfach dimmen.


----------



## edison (19 Dezember 2009)

Mach mal nen gewickelten Trafo dran und nimm einen Standartdimmer, in gewissen Grenzen gehts damit.
Aber glücklich wird man damit nicht.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Dezember 2009)

edison schrieb:


> Für Kinderzimmer, Schlafräume, Flur, Abstellkammer sicherlich oversized, wenn die Leitungslänge es zulässt würde ich da jeweils 2 LSFI B16 verbauen.
> In der Küche reichen die 3x13A nicht, da kommt noch der Herd dazu.
> Fürs Wohnzimmer würde es reichen.
> Dazu noch mindestens einen LSFI für Balkon/Außensteckdosen
> und dann noch evtl. einen extra nur für die Steuerung selbst.




Okay, ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt 
Sonderstromkreise wie Außen, Herd, (DLEH), WaMa, SpüMa, Trockner, usw. usf. habe ich hier nicht aufgeführt. Es geht rein um Licht und "normale" Schuko-Kreise.

Im Keller wird es für die Räume auch nur je. 2LSFI geben, nur der Hobbyraum wird da etwas overkill. Da will ich zwei Beleuchtungskreise, einmal Allgemeine Beleuchtung, und dann Werkbankbeleuchtung.
Dann diverse Steckdosenstromkreise, einige mit 30mA RCD, einige mit 10mA RCD, eine Steckdose OHNE RCD (hier kommt dein Beispiel mit der Kindersicherung gut, werde ich dann wohl so machen). 

Das wird halt meine Hobby-Werkstatt, dort will ich alle möglichkeiten haben. GGf. kommt da nen alter Dreireiher AP rauf und nen Rest 5x10mm² von der UV-Zuleitung. Dann bin ich da ganz flexibel.

Das es alles nicht ganz billig wird ist mir klar, aber lieber 2-3k€ mehr reinstecken als sich am ende ärgern und keine chance mehr zu haben was zu ändern.


Was ich dann auch noch vorhabe, jede "Gruppe" (Also RCD und LS für einen Raum/Abschnitt) mit Hilfskontakten versehen und für diese eine Sammelmeldung auf nen DI geben. Dann wenn das Haus auf Abwesenheit ist gibts ne SMS (Sicherung oder RCD Küche ausgelöst um XYZ Uhr) oder auf dem Bedienpanel geht nen Popup auf.

Bei Abwesenheit gibt es beim wiedereinschalten auch eine SMS, somit kann man nachverfolgen ob der angerufene Nachbar auch wirklich die Sicherung wieder eingeschaltet hat, wenn es z.B. der Kühlschrank ist.



MfG

Marcel


----------



## edison (20 Dezember 2009)

> Was ich dann auch noch vorhabe, jede "Gruppe" (Also RCD und LS für einen Raum/Abschnitt) mit Hilfskontakten versehen und für diese eine Sammelmeldung auf nen DI geben


Da gabs mal von ELV eine Lichtschrankenleiste für unter die Sicherungsautomaten.
Evtl kannst Du damit etwas Platz in den Verteilungen sparen.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

das ist mir zu sehr "Bastellösung" ... ich komme aus der Industrie  
Da würd ich für sowas auf die Finger bekommen.

:sw14:


Gibt es hier jmd. der ne Konstantlichregelung in einigigen Räumen betreibt?
Wenn ja wär ein bissle Feedback sehr interessant.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Paule (20 Dezember 2009)

Noch mal auf das Brainstorming zurück zu kommen.

Eine Ampelanzeige im Badezimmer.

```
Benutzung kleiner 30 min == Anzeige grün
Benutzung >30  &  <60min == Anzeige gelb
Benutzung >60min         == Anzeige rot
Benutzung >90min         == Sprinkleranlage aktivieren
```


----------



## Matze001 (20 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Noch mal auf das Brainstorming zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Eine Ampelanzeige im Badezimmer.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch doof, ich würd eher ein Ventil in der Warmwasserleitung schließen  Was meinste wie schnell das Bad wieder frei ist. *ROFL*


MfG

Marcel


----------



## cas (20 Dezember 2009)

Wenn der Gast eine Frau ist, müßten die Zeiten natürlich automatisch verdoppelt werden.


----------



## Paule (20 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Wenn der Gast eine Frau ist, müßten die Zeiten natürlich automatisch verdoppelt werden.


Türkontaktschalter am Kosmetikschränkchen


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (21 Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auf jeden fall in jedem Raum ein Elektrosmog-Messgerät installieren, das an eine Zentral-Aus Funktion gekoppelt ist. So hat man wenigstens noch ne Reglungstechnische Aufgabe wegen der nichtüberschreitung der Grenzwerte.

Vielleicht sollte man auch noch mit der Bezirksregierung sprechen und eine Onlineüberwachung realisieren...


----------



## Matze001 (22 Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag ihr alle, guten Tag Herr Schäuble,

(als anlehnung an meinen Vorredner)


Wir brauchen mal wieder sinnvolle Vorschläge, was kann man noch alles realisieren?

Ich werde ein Schütz mit Öffnerkontakten vor den Herd schalten, um ihn beim verlassen des Hauses aus zu wissen. 

Interessant wäre eine Beleuchtung unterhalb des Dachüberstandes (wie heißtn das, komm grad net drauf). So viele kleine Spots die nach unten die Wand anstrahlen. Vielleicht über Dali, pro Hauswand 5-10Spots... schön dimmbar... wäre ne feine Geschichte!

Ein Elektrisches Tor sowie das Garagentor an die SPS zu koppeln wäre auch sehr interessant. Dann mittels RFID oder Funkfernbedienung im Fahrzeug gleich beides öffnen zu können um direkt in die Garage zu kommen.

Unser Nachbar hat seiner Katze einen RFID-Chip ins Halsband gesetzt, immer wenn diese 10cm an die Katzenklappe herrankommt entriegelt diese.
Sehr praktisch wenn man keine ungebetenen Katzen daheim haben will, 
doof wenn die Katze so schlau ist und den Kumpels "aufmacht". 

Was kommt mir noch so in den Sinn? 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## cas (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

für die Außenspots die die Wand anleuchten sollen könnte man ja RGB LED-Strahler nehmen. Damit sind bestimmt tolle Effekte möglich.

MfG CAS


----------



## Matze001 (22 Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, da geb ich dir recht.

Am Ende entscheidet der Geldbeutel :-D

Ich stell es mir scheiße vor ein defektes Leuchtmittel zu tauschen *g*


Wie würdet ihr nen Sensor in den Briefkasten bauen? Bei welchen mit "Fahne" könnte man dort nen microschalter einbauen, aber bei "normalen"?

Eine Lichtschranke wäre denk ich mal zu teuer, vielleicht schießt man günstig nen kapazitiven Sensor in der Bucht... Weil alles was mechanisch ist wird nicht so die super Lösung sein.


MfG

Marcel


----------



## cas (22 Dezember 2009)

Also punkto Briefkasten:
Ich würde mir *keinen* "Füllstandsmelder" einbauen.
Eher einen Magnetsensor (wie beim Fensterkontakt) da unanfällig gegen Dreck, Feuchtigkeit, Wärme/Kälte usw und einfach messen, ob der Deckel oder auch die Klappe betätigt wurde. Das Signal wird dann gespeichert und angezeigt.

Wenn Klappe geöffnet wurde, wird das Warmwasser abgeschaltet, damit man es auch merkt...*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2009)

Briefkasten scheint eigentlich das wichtigste Element zu sein bei der 
Hausautomatisierung.
Ich würde in den Briefkasten eine Kamera Installieren, wo erkannt wird
ob eine Rechnung bzw. Mahnung aufläuft. Dieses sollte dann gleich
automatisch im Briefkasten verbrannt werden.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Briefkasten scheint eigentlich das wichtigste Element zu sein bei der
> Hausautomatisierung.
> Ich würde in den Briefkasten eine Kamera Installieren, wo erkannt wird
> ob eine Rechnung bzw. Mahnung aufläuft. Dieses sollte dann gleich
> automatisch im Briefkasten verbrannt werden.



*ACK*

Ich wollte extra die Klappe nicht abfragen, da meine Familie gerne "mal guckt" ob Post da ist. Das würde zu Falschmeldungen führen. Ich will also wissen ob Medium in der Anlage ist *lach*

Mfg

Marcel


----------



## S5-Bastler (22 Dezember 2009)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich wollte extra die Klappe nicht abfragen, da meine Familie gerne "mal guckt" ob Post da ist. Das würde zu Falschmeldungen führen. Ich will also wissen ob Medium in der Anlage ist


 
Ich würde bei dem Klappenkontakt bleiben und für die "Gerne mal Gucken" einen Leuchtmelder/LED als Füllstandsanzeige auf der Vorderseite des Briefkasten, dann brauchen die die Klappe nicht mehr öffnen.


----------



## Chräshe (22 Dezember 2009)

*Marderschreck*

Also einen Reedkontakt finde ich auch nicht gut genug für den Briefkasten. Ich würde einen analogen Ultraschallsensor einsetzen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man sieht, ob es sich loht zum Briefkasten zu gehen oder noch nicht. Zudem, vorausgesetzt man legt den Sensor groß genug aus, kann man damit noch den Marder oder ähnliches Getier vertreiben…


----------



## Matze001 (22 Dezember 2009)

Haha... 

Aber die Idee mit dem Reed ist doch nicht verkehrt, mit der LED passt es.
Dann muss noch nen Reed für die Klappe her, das "quittiert" wird wenn die Entlehrungsklappe geöffnet wurde.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## cas (22 Dezember 2009)

Also den Ultraschallsensor möchte ich sehen, der bei unseren Temperaturschwankungen eine Postkarte liegend im Briefkasten "scannt".

Eventuell knnte man noch ein paar Lichtschranken in Fallrichtung einbauen. Ist aber alles nur gebastel.

MfG


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2009)

Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt ist das eine Aufgabe für eine Briefwaage.


----------



## S5-Bastler (22 Dezember 2009)

Mann könnte auch eine Scannerleiste mit Texterkennung am Einwurfschlitz anbringen. Dann bekommt man auf dem HMI gleich die Absender der Post angezeigt. Arbeitet auch gut zusammen mit dem Schredderwerk für die Rechnungen.


----------



## cas (22 Dezember 2009)

Manche Briefwaagen jaben eine RS232 Schnittstelle!


----------



## edison (22 Dezember 2009)

Das wird mit Dehnmeßstreifen + Auswertung aber recht Teuer.
Oder sowas günstiges von Conrad, gibts die mit Schnittstelle?


----------



## cas (22 Dezember 2009)

um mal wieder interessanter zu werden?

1.) Ich suche ein schönes Wandgehäuse, in dem man einen Raumfühler, evtl zus. noch ein Poti und auch ein LC-Display (2x16) unterbringen kann.

Bei Conrad sieht es dazu sehr besch.. aus.

Thermokon hat auch Raumfühlergehäuse, aber was allgemeineres würde mich für Eigenentwickelungen meht interessieren. Kosten darfs natürlich auch nichts.
Wo kriegt man sowas sonst noch preiswert her?

Ich beschäftige mich nähmlich mit Microcontrollern usw. und bin dabei ein oben beschiebens Gerät entwicken, das mit einem digitalen Eingang und einem dig. Ausgang pro Gerät auskommt. Natürlich kann man darüber dann die Raumtemperatur messen, die Raumtemp. einstellen und Informationen am TXT-Dispaly ablesen.

Leider sind die Zykluszeiten der Wago/Beckhoff SPS sehr ungenau.

MfG CAS


----------



## edison (22 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> das mit einem digitalen Eingang und einem dig. Ausgang pro Gerät auskommt


 
Solch eine Kommunikation hab ich schonmal vorgeschlagen, Allgemein war man sich aber einig - das ist zu langsam.
Wie weit bist Du?
Schon einen Versuchsaufbau gemacht?
Ein IR Empfänger / Raum wäre auch nicht schlecht, da kann man eine Menge Funktionen von der Wand weg auf den Tisch verlegen 

Einen Gehäusevorschlag hab ich jetzt leider nicht, im IPsymconforum gabs mal eine Sammelbestellung für solche Gehäuse um darin 1Wire Sensoren zu verbauen.


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also der Versuchsaufbau ist bereits vollzogen.

Um die aktuelle Raumtemperatur und den Sollwertverstellerwert, den berühmten Taster und die Textzeichen (2x16) bidirektional zu übertragen dauert 1020 ms. Also eigentlich noch ok . Theoretisch sollte es die halbe Zeit sein, da ich die SPS im 1ms Takt laufen lassen. Leider Macht die SPS immer 2ms daraus, egal ob die Zykluszeit auf 1ms oder 2ms steht. Wenn ich eine Kommunikation mittels PC (online gehen) mache wird die Zykluszeit komplett durchgewurschtelt:-|.

Aber grundsätlich funktionierts auf dem Schreibtisch. Ob es auch noch mit 30m Kabel dazwischen funktioiert, hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Ist das normal mit der Zykluszeit??? Kann man das opimieren?

MfG CAS


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2009)

Raumtemperatur 8bit
Sollwertverstellerwert 8bit
Taster 1bit
Textzeichen (2x16) 256bit
--------------------------------------------------
273bit 
Bidirektional => 546bit

bei 1ms Zyklus komme ich rechnerisch, wenn je Zyklus ein Takt und im darauffolgenden Zyklus Daten übertragen werden auf
2*546ms das macht dann 1092msdas kommt Deinen 1020 ms.schon recht nahe.
Schönes Projekt, lässt Du uns daran teilhaben?


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

Fast:
Temperaturfühler:
wird in 1/10 Grad übertragen als echter Wert also z.B.: 23,9
Poti=10Bit also 0...1023
Zusätzlich 5 digitale Eingänge (Taster für Bedienung / Sonstiges)

Aber wie gesagt: Die SPS macht leider keine 1ms.
Und das schlimmste ist das die Dauer pro Impuls:
Bei 1ms-Impuls manchmal 0,5ms bis 1,8 ms lang ist
und
das bei 2ms-Impuls manchmal 0,8 bis 1,9 ms ist.
Das bedeutet im Klartext (nicht ST), dass sich die Zeiten für 1ms und 2ms überschneiden.
Ich bin gerade am überlegen aus 2ms 3ms zu machen, um Zeitüberschneidungen zu umgehen. Aber dadurch wird es wesentlich langsamer (fast 2 Sekunden für eine Aktualisierung:-|).


----------



## S5-Bastler (23 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also der Versuchsaufbau ist bereits vollzogen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde noch eine dritte Leitung legen. Ein Clock Ausgang der SPS.
Du legts das Datenbit an, und gibst im nächsten Zyklus eine Flanke auf dem Clock, das ist das übernahme Signal für dein MC. Hat die SPS kein Daten gibt sie weiter Clockpulse auf die die Antwort deines MC sysncronisiert wird. 
Du hast dann eine syncrone Datenübertragung die unabhängig der Zykluszeit ist. Die Übertragungsrate kann sich sogar mittem im Bit ändern.


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

Ist schon richtig aber:
Normalerweise legt man ja Ysty 2x2.
Das bedeutet Spannungsversorgung (2 Drähte)
Daten IN und Daten Out (wieder 2 Drähte)
Kein Draht mehr übrig...

Außerdem brauche ich dann 2 Ausgänge und es soll ja nur einer sein.

Ich hab das übrigens mal getestet mit dem Clock. Die SPS ist dafür zu ungenau, da gibt es auch Überschneidungen. Und die Kommunikation dauert noch länger, da ich ja die 2 Ausgänge (Data und Clock auch noch syncronisieren muß)

Trotzdem danke für die Info...


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Poti=10Bit also 0...1023:razz:


Ist das nicht ein wenig zu genau?
Sicherlich verwendest Du einen Atmega8 ?
Vorgaben von 18-25°C in 0,1°C Schritten sollten doch hintreicend genau sein?
Bei der Isttemperatur sollten doch auch 8Bit reichen statt 3x8bit?

Eine Lösung mit Clock halte ich auch für geschickter, Paradebeispiel ist hier die DCF77 Uhr von Siemens - das Ding klappt auch nicht zuverlässig.

Edit:
Anstelle des Potis wäre ein Impulsgeber auch nicht schlecht, nur müsste dann die gewählte Solltemperatur ebenfalls im Display angezeigt werden.
Bei der Lösung mit Poti stimmt die Potistellung nichtmehr, wenn die Temperatur von der SPS vorgegeben wird (Nachtabsenkung z.B.)


----------



## S5-Bastler (23 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig aber:
> Normalerweise legt man ja Ysty 2x2.
> Die SPS ist dafür zu ungenau, da gibt es auch Überschneidungen. Und die Kommunikation dauert noch länger, da ich ja die 2 Ausgänge (Data und Clock auch noch syncronisieren muß)


 
Man legt doch nich zuhause freiwillig 2x2, Unter 4x2 besser 8x2 kommt mir da nichts ins Rohr, Reserve Drähte sind immer gut.
SPS zu ungenau kann nicht sein. Du brauchst bei der syncronen Übertragung gar keine Timimgs, auch nicht deine 1ms. 
1. Zyklus erstes Daten Bit setzen, Clock auf Null
2. Zyklus Clock von Null auf Eins , MC übernimmt die Daten
3. Zyklus zweites Daten Bit setzen, Clock zurüch auf Null 
4. Zyklus Clock von Null auf Eins , MC übernimmt die Daten ...
 u.s.w
Das ganze läuft ohne Timer, mit maximalen Zyklustakt, Ob die Zykluszeit hier 1µs oder ein Jahr beträgt oder schwankt ist dabei unerheblich.


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

Ganz genau also:
das o.g. Besispiel zeigt ein Datenübertragung von 4 Zyklen pro Bit.

Bei sind es maximal 3 Zyklen pro bit, ich übertrage folgendermaßen
Jede null oder eins sind 1ms <=>1 Zykluszeit

11111000  (5ms Impuls=>Start)

100 Eine Null wird Übertragen Wertigkeit 128
110 Eine Eins wird übertragen Wertigkeit 64
110 Eine Eins wird übertragen Wertigkeit 32
100 Eine Null wird Übertragen Wertigkeit 16
100 Eine Null wird Übertragen Wertigkeit 8
110 Eine Eins wird übertragen Wertigkeit 4
110 Eine Eins wird übertragen Wertigkeit 2
110 Eine Eins wird übertragen Wertigkeit 1
Insgesamt also
11111000 100110110100100110110110 entpricht 64+32+4+2+1=103
Diese Kolonne sind 3x8ms=24 ms um die Zahl 103 zu übertragen

PS: Der Temperatursensor ist digital und sendet seine Wert mit 16 bit Genauigkeit. Allerdings bei einer Grundgenauigkeit von 0,1K.

Das Poti wird einfach mit dem AD-Wandler auf 0...1023 gemessen
Der Prozessor ist übrigens wirklich der Atmega8, sehr gut...


----------



## S5-Bastler (23 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Ganz genau also:
> das o.g. Besispiel zeigt ein Datenübertragung von 4 Zyklen pro Bit.
> 
> Bei sind es maximal 3 Zyklen pro bit, ich übertrage folgendermaßen
> Jede null oder eins sind 1ms <=>1 Zykluszeit


 
Ne, da werden 2 Bit in den 4 Zyklen übertragen. Also 2 Zyklen pro Bit, ist schneller als deine Lösung, und unabhängig von der Zykluszeit.


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

aber nur eine Ader !!!


----------



## S5-Bastler (23 Dezember 2009)

Dafür läuft es auch wenn du mit dem PC online bist.


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

Aber ich hab die Ader nicht...


----------



## S5-Bastler (23 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe schon mal Systeme gesehen die das mit zwei Dräten gemacht haben. Aber da wurde dann die Richtung der Datenleitung ungeschaltet.
Sowas wird natürlich bei einer SPS schon nicht mehr ganz so leicht.
Schon mal an einem Seriellen Ausgang mit RS485 Treiber gedacht? Da können die MCs als Bussystem dran hängen. 
Da gab es doch auchon mal Projekt hier, da haben die das mit selbsgestricktem Profibus gemacht.


----------



## cas (23 Dezember 2009)

Ja, das wäre sicherlich kein Problem, aber ich wollte eigentlich die Kosten soweit wie möglich drücken. RS485 wäre natürlich ideal. 

Übrigens: wegen der 4 Drähte, könnte man dann auch vorhandenes EIB in gewissen Grenzen ersetzen, falls einem mal EIB nicht mehr gefällt aber gelegt ist.

Kann ich an meiner 750-841 (hat rs232 dranne) normal programmieren?


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

Also Steckdosen und Licht getrennt. Ok. Dann aber lieber Luxemburger oder Franzosen ihr System genutzt. Also Steckdosen in 2,5mm² und Fi/LS 0,03A/B16A verwendet. Licht über Fi? Wenn eh keine Steckdose mit drin ist, nicht von Nöten. Für FI ist, wenn nicht schon wieder geändert Außenbereich, Nasszellen(Bäder), und eben jeder Steckkontakt (Steckdose) vorgeschrieben.
Wiederrum strittig, pro Raum ein Steckdosenkreis+ Lichtstromkreis gerne mit 1-2 anderen Räumen geteilt, Sonderkreise wie z.B. Waschmaschine, Trockner, Spülmaschine, Arbeitssteckdosen Küche,... 
Zu E-Herd, Doepke hat auch FI/LS in 4 poliger Ausführung. Pro: Platzsparend (4TE) Kontra: Extrem teuer.
Zu Preisen FI/LS 16A, die liegen so um die ca. 30-40€ Hersteller/Großhändlerabhängig.
Einmal 4 Poliger Fi ist auch so in der Preisklasse.
Platzsparargument gillt bei Fi/LS nur, wenn bei Fehlerströmen nicht andere Stromkreise mit Ausfallen sollen, ansonst spricht nichts dagegen 4 4pol. Fi´s mit je 8 Sicherungen einzubauen.
Wiederrum stritig, Steckdosen für Kühl/Gefriergeräte sind ja quasie fest zugewiesen und brächten somit nicht zwingend einen Fi, nur eben das Gegenargument, ja wenn es eine neue Küche gibt.....
Was allerdings Sinn macht eben auch Seperat oder mit Stromkreisen zusammen, die man oft braucht, also quasie Rückmeldung hat ob ein Fehlerstrom vorlag.
Oder was bei einer Haussteuerung auch möglich ist eine Warnmeldung wenn "Rausgeflogen".

Weihnachtsbeleuchtung in den Fenstern, Steckdose in die Fensterleibung einbauen als Möglichkeit.

Rauchmelder (Vorgeschrieben) Vernetzt, oder über Alarmanlage integriert.

Leerrohrverbidnungen M40 von Verteilungsraum bis Speicher für z.B. Voltaikanlage

Möglichst viel Verrohrung durch die Decken bevor der Beton gegossen wird.

Für Niedervolt (Halogen/LED) Einautanks in Wohnzimmer, Küche, Flur,... vorsehen (lassen)
Bei Bauweise mit Stein und Fertigdecken oder Vorort Schalung.

Je mehr in den Betondecken liegt, umso mehr Platz für Isolierung

ELA für Raumbeschallung

Präsenzmelder Flure
Wegbeleuchtung mit LED´s in Boden eingearbeitet Sockelleisten mit LED Beleuchtung (Thealit)

Videosprechanlage mit schon genannter Telefonaufschaltung, TV Aufschaltung vom Bild?

Heizung. Wärmepumpe? Erdwärme? Solar? ....


----------



## Matze001 (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,


RCD und LS oder LSFI... das ist fast wie ne Religion... jeder hat ne andere Meinung, und keiner will von abtreten :-D

Gott sei dank (wie passend zum obrigen) gibts die *vde*


Das Leerrohr zum Dach ist eine sehr sehr gute Idee! 

Im Keller zu verdrahten ist ja kein Ding, da ist es meisst AP.
In den Wohnräumen habe ich ja schon das Rohr in den Installationszonen ansgesprochen.

Nur was macht man Außen? Da geht meisst weder das eine, noch das andere... da sollte man schon wissen was man wo haben will.

Gibt es jmd. der seine Haushaltsgeräte steuert? So wie es bei EIB/KNX mal angedacht war?

MfG

Marcel


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

Also mit durch die Wand verlegen, da ich eben dazu einen Bau mit EIB hatte, spricht bei wenigen Leitungen/Rohren nichts, nur auch da wirds verdammt Materialverschwindend, wenn man eben Steuerungstechnikmäßig mehrere Leitungen Rohre hat.
Außenbereich? Ja da besteht, wenn Kellerraum Ebenerdig zugänglich nichts gegen eine Unterverteilung für Wegbeleuchtung, USW.
Auch ohne Gebäudeautomation spricht zudem gegen Unterverteilungen pro Etage nichts.
Fällt mir gerade eine andere Baustelle dazu ein, Keller, Erdgeschoss Obergeschoss je ein Feldverteiler 5*72TE. Mit EIB und Reihenklemmen (Stockklemmen, also L,N,PE in einer), die Schränke waren weitestgehend voll mit EIB und eben den Klemmen.
Luxenburg eben....
Zu Hausgeräten mit KNX, nein noch nicht in gebrauch, auch noch niemand der so ein gerät hat kennen gelernt. 
Also auch wenn hier Abstand von fester Netzwerkverkabelung genommen wird, wo der Kühlschrank und Backofen steht (hinkommen soll) eine Leitung vorshen kann wohl nicht Schaden.
Leitungsmaterial Cat7, Peanuts. Als Duplex etwas um die 70 Cent/m.

Noch weil *vde* gerade so hervorgehoben wurde, ich bin auch nicht mit allen Vorgaben von denen Einverstanden, aber es gibt eben ein "Fenster" in dem man sich bewegen darf, nur komplett Ignorrieren könnte für Fachkräfte wie Unsereiner extreme Probleme bringen.

Dachfenster? El. Rolladen, Kippmechanik?
Besser vorher Erkundigen, da ich weiß, das Velux z.B. mehrere Antriebs/Ansteuerungsarten hat.

Nichts zum Thema, aber fiel mir gerade ein. Miele hat Wärmepumpentrockner, die ca 50% Energiekosten einsparen sollen.

Und noch was, auch nicht Technik direkt, bei Hausbau wenn möglich eine Dachseite Richtung Süden und auch ebenso möglichst ohne Beschattung planen. Sprich SAT-Anlage weit zum First oder nach Möglichkeit sogar auf die andere Dachseite planen. Mit Kamin auch so  vorsehen. Zwecks Voltaikanlage. Auch wenn jetzt für totalen Quatsch gehalten, könnt man sich nacher drüber Ärgern.

Wohnzimmer/Kinozimmer, Beameranschluss unter Decke vorsehen... 7.1 Audio System....


----------



## ohm200x (24 Dezember 2009)

*VELUX vs. Roma*



nade schrieb:


> Dachfenster? El. Rolladen, Kippmechanik?
> Besser vorher Erkundigen, da ich weiß, das Velux z.B. mehrere Antriebs/Ansteuerungsarten hat.



Weil das Stichwort hier gerade fällt.
Habe im Netz gefunden, das Rollläden von Vekux nur über mehrere Umwege an ne SPS oder EIB gekoppelt werden können.
KUX100, KLF100 usw. sind die Schlagworte. Velux setzt auf Funk nach dem IO-Homecontrol Standard, Hörmann lässt Grüßen. Nur leider ist das für uns kabelgebundenen Jungs doof.

Wir sind gerade am Ende der Planungsphase für ein EFH. Im März soll es los gehen. Weil ich ne Beckhoff ins Haus bekommen werde habe ich mich dann noch mal schlau gemacht und nun werden wir Rollläden von ROMA einsetzen. Sind mittlerweile nicht mehr teurer als der VELUX Rollladen sind aber ganz normal mit 230V anzusteuern ;-)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (24 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> um mal wieder interessanter zu werden?
> 
> 1.) Ich suche ein schönes Wandgehäuse, in dem man einen Raumfühler, evtl zus. noch ein Poti und auch ein LC-Display (2x16) unterbringen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte statt teurer Möhlenhoff Thermostate die SPS nutzen um die FBH zu steuern. Hierzu bin ich auf der Suche nach PT100(0) in der Bucht über folgende Artikel gefallen: 280413917251, 320392161828, 170372369957.
Sind alles PT1000 in  mehr oder weniger hübschen Wandgehäusen für unter 10 EUR.
Ich dachte auch schon daran mittels nem UC und nem Display so ein Teil zu nem Raumthermostat umzubauen.
Aber da ich die bisher genannten Probleme nicht so einfach gelöst bekomme(n würde) habe ich diese Idee bisher wieder verworfen.
Alleine die SPS im Haus ist erst mal Projekt genug, neben Wände spachteln, Keller abdichten und und und.

gruß ohm200x


----------



## Controllfreak (24 Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Enocean-Fenstergriffe von Hoppe nicht schlecht, hat jemand die Dinger im Einsatz oder kennt eine günstige Bezugsquelle?


----------



## cas (24 Dezember 2009)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Ich möchte statt teurer Möhlenhoff Thermostate die SPS nutzen um die FBH zu steuern. Hierzu bin ich auf der Suche nach PT100(0) in der Bucht über folgende Artikel gefallen: 280413917251, 320392161828, 170372369957.
> Sind alles PT1000 in mehr oder weniger hübschen Wandgehäusen für unter 10 EUR.
> Ich dachte auch schon daran mittels nem UC und nem Display so ein Teil zu nem Raumthermostat umzubauen.
> Aber da ich die bisher genannten Probleme nicht so einfach gelöst bekomme(n würde) habe ich diese Idee bisher wieder verworfen.
> ...


 

War da jetzt eine Frage versteckt oder war das nur eine Feststellung

MfG CAS


----------



## ohm200x (25 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> War da jetzt eine Frage versteckt oder war das nur eine Feststellung
> 
> MfG CAS



Hi,

war ne Antwort oder ein Hinweis auf deine Frage. Aber hat recht, sit sehr versteckt.

Du suchtest Wandgehäuse, die PT1000 aus der bucht sind allesamt Wandgehäuse (mit Pt1000 eingebaut) für 8,50.
Evtl. sind die nach deinem Geschmack.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## cas (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

in der Bucht zu kaufen bedeutet meistens Einzelstücke oder begrenzte Menge. Lieber normale Teile kaufen, die auch noch in 3 Jahren da sind.
PT1000 ist zwar schön, aber zu ungenau und zu teuer. Die Gehäuse die ich mir in der Bucht angesehen habe sind zwar ganz günstig (8..15€) aber meißtens mit gebogener Front. Ganz schlecht um ein Display einzubauen.

MfG CAS

Frohe Weihnachten übrigens :s11:


----------



## edison (26 Dezember 2009)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Habe im Netz gefunden, das Rollläden von Vekux nur über mehrere Umwege an ne SPS oder EIB gekoppelt werden können.
> KUX100, KLF100 usw. sind die Schlagworte. Velux setzt auf Funk nach dem IO-Homecontrol Standard, Hörmann lässt Grüßen. Nur leider ist das für uns kabelgebundenen Jungs doof.


 

Ich habe die Rolläden von Velux verbaut.
Die lassen sich, bevor sie einmal mit einer Veluxsteuerung verheiratet worden sind, prima mittels Polwender ansteuern.
24V DC - absolut SPS freundlich.
Rinck hat einen passenden, günstigen, Relaisbaustein im Angebot (SB-WP2)
Als Provisorium lässt sich auch prima eine Logo! einsetzen.


----------



## edison (26 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> das o.g. Besispiel zeigt ein Datenübertragung von 4 Zyklen pro Bit.
> 
> Bei sind es maximal 3 Zyklen pro bit


 
Um nochmal auf den Clockausgang zurückzukommen:
Ein Ausgang für alle Displays gemeinsam reicht, damit würde dann in jedem 2. Zyklus ein Bit üertragen werden.
Als alternative Spannungsversorgung könnten Takt und Daten über Dioden entkoppelt die Versorgungsspannung bereitstellen (Kondensatorgepuffert).
Dann käme man auch mit 4Adern hin.


----------



## cas (26 Dezember 2009)

Aha,

also Busleitung mit Spannungsversorgung parallel.
Hab keine Ahnung wie man sowas baut. Vieleicht hast du ja mal einen Schaltplan dazu.

Ich hab übrigens nochmal ein bißchen experimentiert.
Kommunikation dauert jetzt nur noch 705 ms !!!
In diesen 705 ms wird die Raumtemperatur (0,0...100,0°C mit 1/10 Auflösung(Genauigkeit 0,1K) übertragen, der Sollwertsteller (Poti 0...100%) zuzüglich ein Helligkeitssensor (0...1023) und 5 Digitale Eingänge (z.B. Taster), Außerdem wird das Textdisplay (2x16) angesteuert sowie eine RGB-LED und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Display. Super !!!!!!!!!
Das ganze mit einem digitalem Ausgang und einem dig. Eingang bei 2ms Zykluszeit.

MfG CAS

www.cas-solution.de


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (27 Dezember 2009)

*EnOcean Fenstergriffe*



Controllfreak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Enocean-Fenstergriffe von Hoppe nicht schlecht, hat jemand die Dinger im Einsatz oder kennt eine günstige Bezugsquelle?



Ich habe die EnOcean Fenstergriffe von Thermokon im Programm und auch schon in die Beckhoff eingebunden. Diese könnte ich dir gerne anbieten!


----------



## ohm200x (27 Dezember 2009)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> Ich habe die EnOcean Fenstergriffe von Thermokon im Programm und auch schon in die Beckhoff eingebunden. Diese könnte ich dir gerne anbieten!



Es geht doch um den SRG01 oder? Was kosten denn diese Fenstergriffe?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (28 Dezember 2009)

*Srg01*

Alu haben einen LP von 76,8.- ohne Mascherl...
Rabatte und Projektrabatte bitte über PN erfragen!

Danke und LG!


----------



## ohm200x (5 Januar 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rolläden von Velux verbaut.
> Die lassen sich, bevor sie einmal mit einer Veluxsteuerung verheiratet worden sind, prima mittels Polwender ansteuern.
> 24V DC - absolut SPS freundlich.
> Rinck hat einen passenden, günstigen, Relaisbaustein im Angebot (SB-WP2)



Hallo alle mit einander,
Frohes neues Jahr euch.

Hi Edison,

richtig, genau das habe ich auch in anderen Foren gelesen.
Aber ich habe dabei auch gelesen, das das bei neueren Motoren wohl nicht mehr der Fall sei. Daher auch mein Hinweis zu dem Thema.
Kann wohl gehen (bei etlichen erfolgreich am laufen) muss aber nicht (mehr).
Mit den Werso (drahtgebunden) von Roma wird mir das hoffentlich erspart bleiben (sehe ich an dem Tag, wenn das Haus steht).

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## forellengarten (6 Januar 2010)

danke an alle für die wertvollen Inputs!

auch meine Nachforschungen sind fortgeschritten und ergaben folgendes:

-von Busch-Jäger gibt es Feuchtraumlautsprecher, Unterputzradios, ... denke da muß wohl in jeden Raum wenigstens ein lautsprecher (Türglocke, Feuermelder etc). Evtl. so daß per Beckhoff auch Radio aufgeschaltet werden kann oder so?..

- ein Besuch bei der Firma Beckhoff im Ausland mit einem Gebäude-Automatisierungstechniker ergab folgende infos:
- es ist durchaus sinnvoll, nicht direkt per Beckhoff 230V zu schalten, sondern vom Digital-Out über einen Schalter (Stellungen: ON-OFF-AUTOMATIK) ein Finder-Relais anzusteuern. Ist im Störfall einfach zu bedienen, zwar mehr Schaltschrank-Aufwand aber preislich sogar minimal günstiger. Hier die Empfehlung 8Digi-Out Klemmen (obwohl es bis zu 64Digi-Out gibt). Denn wenn man zuviele auf einmal hat sind diese im Falle eines Defektes der Klemme auch alle Kaputt.
- man hat mir auch empfohlen, den kompletten hauseingangs-strom über einen Konverter auf die Beckhoff-Klemme 3403 (Messen von U / I / P) zu führen, um ein direktes Feedback über Stromverbrauch zu erhalten (fand ich bei Beckhoff am Demonstrationsboard sehr faszinierend - anzeige direkt am Visu).
- ebenfalls klasse fand ich den Kartenleser am Hauseingang (gesehen auch am Demo-board). Mir war lange nicht klar ob ich ein komplettes, fertig programmiertes stand-alone-set eines herstellers kaufen muß. aber es gibt hier wohl standard-kartenleser (die machen nichts außer die Seriennummer auszulesen und an den Port zu liefern) -> über RSxy (Klemme 6041) wird die Karte in die CX9010 eingelesen. Dort entscheidet die Software was passieren soll (Motorschloss ansteuern...).
- für SMS (z.B bei Feuer, Wasser, etc) existieren am Markt GSM-Modems
- Jalousiensteuerung funktioniert über KM2774
- Wetterstationen kann man über RSxy per Modbus-Protokoll (KL68??) einlesen.

Ich hoffe ich kann damit dem ein oder anderen Inputs geben. Demnächst werde ich nochmal direkt bei Beckhoff weitere Infos einholen zwecks genaueren Infos / Hersteller / Meinungen...


----------



## Matze001 (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wenn die SMS nicht "überlebenswichtig" sind würd ich es anders lösen.
Ich z.B. versende mit meiner Wago eine E-Mail an eine Arcor-Adresse.
Wenn dort von meinem bestimmten Absender die Mail ankommt wird sie
an meine Handynummer weitergeleitet. 3 SMS im Monat sind umsonst.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Markus (6 Januar 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> - man hat mir auch empfohlen, den kompletten hauseingangs-strom über einen Konverter auf die Beckhoff-Klemme 3403 (Messen von U / I / P) zu führen, um ein direktes Feedback über Stromverbrauch zu erhalten (fand ich bei Beckhoff am Demonstrationsboard sehr faszinierend - anzeige direkt am Visu).



siehe mein erster post, würde ich auf jeden fall machen.

@matze001
diese lösung halte ich für eine bastelei...
ein gsm modem über rs232 anzusprechen ist nix wildes, und es gibt auch beispiele dafür. ich würde das auf jeden fall bevorzugen...

wie in meinem ersten post geschrieben wäre es ggf. sinnvoll mehr auf web-visu zu gehen - zumindest zum steuern...


----------



## Matze001 (6 Januar 2010)

Klar ist es Bastelei, aber 300€ Günstiger als die GSM-Version, und wann muss man man ne SMS bekommen?

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Markus (6 Januar 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Klar ist es Bastelei, aber 300€ Günstiger als die GSM-Version, und wann muss man man ne SMS bekommen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Marcel



da hst du recht, aber wenn ich die posts von forelle so lese spielen 300€ eine untergeordnete rolle...


----------



## forellengarten (6 Januar 2010)

.................


----------



## forellengarten (6 Januar 2010)

stimmt auch wieder. gute idee!


----------



## klaus1 (19 Januar 2010)

kann mir wer eine türsprechanlage empfehlen, die mit meiner VISU zusammenspielt, oder gegebenfalls auch auf Telefon aufschaltbar ist?


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Januar 2010)

Sprechanlage mit Visu wüsste ich nicht, Sprechanlage an Telefon(anlage) ist kein Problem. Am sinnvollsten suchst Du Dir was raus was die "FTZ  123 D 12" Schnittstelle hat (auch wenn mancher Hersteller lieber was anderes verkauft). Das ist sowas ähnliches wie eine Norm. Falls dann später eine neue Telefonanlage ran soll bist Du nicht auf einen Hersteller angewiesen.


----------



## Gonzo (22 Januar 2010)

Also als Türsprechstelle würde ich micht nicht auf die FTZ Schnittstelle festlegen, da man dafür wieder bestimmte Tel-Anlagen (mit eben dieser Schnittstelle) braucht! Einfacher ist es da, wenn man sich ein Sprechstelle mit direktem A/B-Port raussucht! Die kann dann nämlich mit jeder Telefonanlage "sprechen"!
Da git es z.B. die TFS200 von Auerswald. Die habe ich letztes Jahr bei mir an die Fritzbox 7270 geklemmt, und bin sehr zufrieden!

Ciao Sven


----------



## forellengarten (23 Januar 2010)

ich hatte kürzlich ein sehr langes Telefongespräch mit Beckhoff bzgl. Hausautomatisierung. Ich habe mir eine Fragenliste erstellt, wozu ich die Beckhoff'sche Meinung in Erfahrung bringen wollte (ist es sinnvoll das so oder so zu machen, wie Kabel bündeln, macht die oder jene Idee Sinn, usw).

Die frage zur Zugangskontrolle stand ebenso auf der Liste. Hr. X teilte mir mit, daß es keine "fertige Lösung" gibt, um ein Kamerabild auf einer Beckhoff-Visu darzustellen. Natürlich könne man fast alles programmieren, aber was wenn die Kamera mal kaputt ist und ersetzt werden muß? -> Software neu schreiben. Hr. X riet mir eher zu einer "konventionellen" Lösung.


----------



## forellengarten (2 Februar 2010)

*RFID und Fingerprint*

Hat jemand von euch noch RFID oder Fingerprint am Hauseingang im Einsatz?

Ich würde diese Geräte gerne über Modbus RTU mit der Beckhoff verbinden und dort auswerten. Allerdings finde ich keine passenden Hersteller, obwohl lt. Beckhoff jeder x-beliebige Hersteller das produziert. Ich wäre über Tipps von euch sehr dankbar (Hersteller, genaue Typenbezeichnung etc.)


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2010)

Ekey (www.ekey.at) hatte mal eine Toca-Home Version mit serieller Schnittstelle. Neuerdings scheint es das aber nur noch mit USB zu geben.
RFID würde ich nicht machen, kann warscheinlich relativ einfach ausgelesen und kopiert werden, noch einfacher wie der Finger (Silikonabdruck und dergleichen).


----------



## nade (3 Februar 2010)

Also bei RFID´s auslesen, müßte schon der Hacker zugang zur Auswerteeineheit haben. Beim Auto mags Funktionieren, da es sich hierbei um Aktive RFID´s handelt. Bei Zugangskontrollen sind es Passive. Sind unter Anderem auch VDS zugelsssen, was sie wohl nicht wären, wenn man sie Auslesen könnte.
Also Zugangskontrolle ok. Wie willst du die Türfreigabe machen?
Weil die "Türschnapper" keinen Versicherungsschutz haben, eine Tür muß Gesperrt werden. So ein "Schnapper" hat "nur" eine ca Drucklast von 50-60Kg, dann gibt er nach.
Also ist für solche Anwendungen ein Motorschloss von nöten.
Hatte es auch schon in Erwägung gezogen für die Haustür, nur ohne Gebäudeautomation dahinter.
Garagentore sind übers Schneckengetriebe schon entsprechend schwer Aufhebelbar... was nicht heißen soll, das wer reinkommen will nicht reinkommt.


----------



## forellengarten (5 Februar 2010)

ich denke da an eine motorschloßsteuerung (wg. stromausfall soll auch konventioneller schlüssel möglich sein).

Nach tagelangen googeln bin ich nun auf Keyflex gestoßen. Das ist ein RFID-Lesersystem mit serieller Schnittstelle, ohne Auswerteelektronik. Nach einem längeren Telefonat mit der Fa. hat man mir dieses Produkt empfohlen. Die ganze Einheit wird in eine Standard-Unterputzdose gesteckt und der eingelesene Transponder seriell ausgegeben.

Allerdings passiert das verschlüsselt. Aber der freundliche Herr meinte das wäre kein Problem. Hat darüber jemand Informationen? kann man das einfach per Beckhoff auslesen und dekodieren? Ich habe die Dateianhänge der email mal angehängt. Wäre schön wenn sich jemand der sich damit auskennt kurz äußern kann. Danke.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Februar 2010)

*Hausautomation...*

Habe auch begonnen gerade mein Haus koplett zu renovieren und alles (Elektrik, Wasser, Heizung, Fester,...) neu zu machen. Werde in diesem Thread auch meine Erfahrungen posten.

Was gibts von mir schon:

- Schaltschrank mit S7/315 steht im Keller.
- In der Scheune hängt per PB dezentrale 300 Peripherie.
- Scheunenlichter (10St) und 2 Elektrische Rolltore laufen schon per Funk und über ein Schloß über die SPS
- Im Schaltschrank im Keller ist noch ein PC mit 3 Stakarten und 4TB Speicher als Fernsehserver eigebaut (MythTV)
An diesem hängen später die Clients per Netwerkboot. Auch wird noch eine Visu und ein Weninterface darauf laufen. (Der Server funktioniert schon, da Ich im Haus im ober Stock noch wohne und nur den unteren erstmal entkerne)


Was soll noch kommen:
- Rolläden an SPS
- Heizung an SPS
- Musikanlage an SPS (zum Steuern welche Medienquelle in welchen raum spielen soll)

Woran arbeite Ich gerade:
An einem günstigen, kleinen PB Teilnehmer, hab da ein projekt auf Mikrokontroller.net gefunden (das wurde auch schon hier im Board erwähnt) welches DP Teilnehmer mit einem MSP realisiert hat. Das versuche Ich gerade mit 1,5 Mit PB. 
Wenn das geht wird es auch noch PB Teilnehmer für die Abzweigdose mit einem Siemens-S60 Display, 4 Tastern geben für Heizungssteuerung usw...


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Woran arbeite Ich gerade:
> *An einem günstigen, kleinen PB Teilnehmer*, hab da ein projekt auf Mikrokontroller.net gefunden (das wurde auch schon hier im Board erwähnt) welches DP Teilnehmer mit einem MSP realisiert hat. Das versuche Ich gerade mit 1,5 Mit PB.


Warum?
Geld ausgegangen?


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Was gibts von mir schon:
> 
> - Schaltschrank mit S7/315 steht im Keller.
> - In der Scheune hängt per PB dezentrale 300 Peripherie.
> ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Februar 2010)

*Nee*



Paule schrieb:


> Warum?
> Geld ausgegangen?



Nee, hab ja noch gar nicht richtig angefangen. Aber Ich will ja auch nicht viel Ausgeben und sag mir mal wo finde Ich DP Anschaltungen mit 8 in und 8 out, welche Ich in einer Abzweigdose unterbringe?

Bisher hab Ich noch nicht viel Geld gebraucht, 3 S7 Baugruppen inklusive CPU sind mal an einer alten Baustelle für mich abgefallen... ;-)


----------



## Busteria (22 Juli 2010)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Enocean-Fenstergriffe von Hoppe nicht schlecht, hat jemand die Dinger im Einsatz oder kennt eine günstige Bezugsquelle?



Hab ich bei mir verbaut. Bekommst Du günstig bei www.sensocasa.de


----------



## frankkubiak (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo forellengarten,

was ist aus Deinen Beckhoff-Plänen aus Dezember 2009 geworden. Vor allem: Hast Du die Heizungssteuerung wie beschrieben, realisiert. Genau so etwas möchte ich auch tun.

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## forellengarten (19 Oktober 2010)

frankkubiak schrieb:


> Hallo forellengarten,
> 
> was ist aus Deinen Beckhoff-Plänen aus Dezember 2009 geworden. Vor allem: Hast Du die Heizungssteuerung wie beschrieben, realisiert. Genau so etwas möchte ich auch tun.
> 
> ...


 
hallo frank,
ich habe die heizungssteuerung bewußt außen vor lassen d.h die läuft unabghängig vom rest.
beste Grüße


----------



## logo78 (20 August 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ein "Ringrohr" in 30cm Höhe unten und Oben an der Wand ist das genialste was es gibt. Hat ein Bekannter von mir. Wenn er noch ne Steckdose haben will, Freischalten, Dosenbohrer in 30cm ansetzen, dann trifft er das rohr, gipst ne Dose rein, zieht die Adern zwischen der neuen Dose und rechts und links neu, und fertig ist die neue steckdose, mit ein bisschen Staub.
> 
> Ich finde es einfach genial!
> MfG
> Marcel


Hey,
bei der allgemeinen Ideensuche bin ich diese ausgezeichnete Inspiration gestoßen. Ich nehme es 
Wenn man beim Nachrüsten einer Steckdose mit dem Dosenbohrer das Rohr ansetzt - ist da das Ablängen des NYM nicht schwierig bis unmöglich?
Bei 60mm Durchmesser und in einer 40-60mm Tiefe, ein NYM durchschneiden, auf beiden Seiten Ablängen mit Klemmen verlängern, etc..; übersehe ich etwas?
_</ leichenfledderei>_


----------



## hucki (20 August 2013)

Wenn ein Rohr in der Wand ist, kannst Du das durchtrennte Kabel einfach auswechseln anstatt es zu verlängern. So wie es Marcel in Deinem Zitat auch beschrieben hat.


----------



## ohm200x (20 August 2013)

Moin,

warum immer so zerstörerisch vorgehen?
Man muss doch eh zumindest an die eine Dose ran, warum die nicht abklemmen, von der anderen Seite die Leitung soweit zurückziehen, bis sie im Rohr verschwindet und dann den Bohrer ansetzen. Dann fällt das eine Stück Leitung dem Bohrer zum Opfer, die andere Seite sollte jedoch von der Länge her wieder genau passen und ist damit bereits verlegt (ggf. etwas Gefummel mit der Spitzzange).

Leider funktioniert die Methode nur im Massivbau. In meinem Haus (Holzständerbauweise) kommt alle 60cm ein Ständer der mir die Verlegung der Ringleitung in einer horizontalen Ebene erschwert / unmöglich macht. Andererseits, wie oft habt ihr schon eine Steckdose hinzugefügt?


----------

